# Cambridge, OH LH F Beauty *Hannah Montana*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Haven't been on this part of forum lately, but if this beauty has been posted (did find), please delete & sorry. Not sure on the name.







I am about 30 mins from this shelter.














http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14811896



More About Hannah Montana.Hannah Montana is a big, beautiful girl with long flowing hair ready to be a part of ;your life!! She was found as a stray about a month ago. Please stop by to see her! Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. We are a county run facility in Cambridge, OH, We are NOT a no kill shelter! Unfortunately we must euthanize due to illness, aggression, or overcrowding. We are located at the intersection of I70 and I77 in Southeastern OH. 
Adoption fee is $60. Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! 
You can find our new online adoption form at http://www.pounddogpartners.com You may also call the shelter between the hours of 9-5 Mon through Fri and 9-3 on Saturday, for more information and our fax number if you would like us to fax you an application.
Adoption hours are 10 to 4 through the week and 10 to 2 on Saturday unless special arrangements are made in advance!!!! If coming from out of town, please call first to make sure the dog you are interested in is still available.
Approved rescues also welcome!!!!
.My Contact InfoGuernsey County Dog Shelter
Cambridge, OH
740-432-2219


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

My my she is a beuatiful girl!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ditto, you're both right!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

hello beautiful! Look at that nice straight back. Sweet!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump, bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

A good mornin' bump for the pretty lady!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

RECLAIMED


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That post says REDEEMED, not Reclaimed. What does REDEEMED mean for this dog?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I think it means that they paid a fee and got their dog back?

I looked up the actual definition of the word and how it might apply in this instance:
1. to recover (something pledged or mortgaged) by payment or other satisfaction: to redeem a pawned watch.
2. to obtain the release or restoration of, as from captivity, by paying a ransom.

Or, someone just used the wrong word, which is probably the case.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Kris!!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad she was reclaimed by her owners







I hope they will be more careful this time!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: XiraGlad she was reclaimed by her owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO to that ! I thought she must have to belong to someone, just didn't look like the stray uncared for type !

YAY !!!!


----------

